# New pictures



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

...

well I have some new real ones from my book since you're always asking for pictures and can post a couple if ya wnat but don't call me attention whore : I


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hahahaha, you do realize they will never let you get away without posting new pictures of yourself now that you said you have them. i made one of those southpark character ones to but i couldn't figure out how to save the darn thing!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

you have to copy the screen and paste it on photoshop!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

New avatar WB?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

So......real ones?









Does anyone have the link where you can make the south park characters?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

book?


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> Does anyone have the link where you can make the south park characters?


http://www.vexatori.de/zib/spstudio.html


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

What is... "book"?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

what BS... i was TRICKED!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

AW!!!! lmao


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

well there's no request so


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

WilliamBradley said:


> well there's no request so :laugh:


I think it goes without saying...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Anyone up to beg for Olympia's pix?

that is what I like about Pinkragon... she just posts them


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> well there's no request so :laugh:


Well that south park character says you have a big head, no legs and you're flat chested...







So I'm sure you look a ton better than that so just post the pics or even a pic..


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

oscar119 said:


> Well that south park character says you have a big head, no legs and you're flat chested...:laugh: So I'm sure you look a ton better than that so just post the pics or even a pic..


Yeah you got that right...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

anything more persuasive?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

As a candiate for the MAB, it is on the behalf of Piranha-Fury that we request more updated pictures of you Olympia. If you do not comply to this request, certain actions may take place.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> As a candiate for the MAB, it is on the behalf of Piranha-Fury that we request more updated pictures of you Olympia. If you do not comply to this request, certain actions may take place.:rasp:


You've got my vote!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> As a candiate for the MAB, it is on the behalf of Piranha-Fury that we request more updated pictures of you Olympia. If you do not comply to this request, certain actions may take place.:rasp:


As a member of this board i concur with our union rep


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

lol.. edit.. I wont ruin it for you kids who need material tonight.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

myphen said:


> lol.. edit.. I wont ruin it for you kids who need material tonight.


what was that ?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

myphen said:


> lol.. edit.. I wont ruin it for you kids who need material tonight.












I saw it!

Come onnnnnn, post em already! I'm staying late to see this sh*t!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> lol.. edit.. I wont ruin it for you kids who need material tonight.












I saw it!

Come onnnnnn, post em already! I'm staying late to see this sh*t!








[/quote]

omg







dude seems like u need a lay pretty badly!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

what was that??

damn you spoilt it!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> omg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad, but true









That's what I get for breakin up with my ex though...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

NexTech84 said:


> lol.. edit.. I wont ruin it for you kids who need material tonight.












I saw it!

Come onnnnnn, post em already! I'm staying late to see this sh*t!








[/quote]
it was funny though right?









post em already woman, nextech is waiting!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

myphen said:


> it was funny though right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very









Edit: Ok, I just realized that may have been taken the wrong way so I removed it lmao


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

is that really you?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Now you're talkin!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> ...
> 
> well I have some new real ones from my book since you're always asking for pictures and can post a couple if ya wnat but don't call me attention whore : I


Jeez Olimpia, I don't know how you do it, but look look better by the day


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dannyboy is too young to see this thread, if he does I'll have to give him the birds and the bees speech.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


>


The english judge has awarded a 9!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Mr Black said:


> The english judge has awarded a 9!


The American judge demands to see more!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oi dios mios..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


>


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

*double post*


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Innes said:


>











[/quote]






















OMG I HAVE SO MUCH TO SAY, are you on the Noassatall pill? ok ok ill stop but you asked for it with half rated x pics oh ya and by the way does you boyfriend know that youre an.......
View attachment 96711


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

[/quote]

A NORMAL GIRL POSTING PICS OF HERSELF. "OH YOU'RE VERY PRETTY"
pRETTY GIRL POSTING PICS OF HERSELF "YOU'RE AN ATTENTION WHORE!"

will I ever get to know why?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

[/quote]

A NORMAL GIRL POSTING PICS OF HERSELF. "OH YOU'RE VERY PRETTY"
pRETTY GIRL POSTING PICS OF HERSELF "YOU'RE AN ATTENTION WHORE!"

will I ever get to know why?
[/quote]

Oh noooo, you've got it all wrong. You are very pretty!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Damn girl, who in the f*ck is your photographer? The overexposed blown out highlights were cool when people had their high school webpages but for a serious model shoot?

You look fantastic, but your photographer is doing you no favours IMO


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> Damn girl, who in the f*ck is your photographer? The overexposed blown out highlights were cool when people had their high school webpages but for a serious model shoot?
> 
> You look fantastic, but your photographer is doing you no favours IMO


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Beautiful pics as always.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Damn girl, who in the f*ck is your photographer? The overexposed blown out highlights were cool when people had their high school webpages but for a serious model shoot?
> 
> You look fantastic, but your photographer is doing you no favours IMO


Yeah what he said..... Come to Dublin Ohio, I'll take good pictures of you.









And post as many pictures as you want. No complaints here.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> Damn girl, who in the f*ck is your photographer? The overexposed blown out highlights were cool when people had their high school webpages but for a serious model shoot?
> 
> You look fantastic, but your photographer is doing you no favours IMO


probably like her boyfriend or something. haha.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

[/quote]

A NORMAL GIRL POSTING PICS OF HERSELF. "OH YOU'RE VERY PRETTY"
pRETTY GIRL POSTING PICS OF HERSELF "YOU'RE AN ATTENTION WHORE!"

will I ever get to know why?
[/quote]
ok well the reason for the attention whore pic is because you posting sexual pictures of yourself on a piranha site.

sure people often post there pics on fish sites, but usually they are wearing cloaths and are not posing in a seductive way, I would imagine most of the people on this site see your pics and think naughty thoghts - I dont know many people who would be wanting that of themselves


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

[/quote]

A NORMAL GIRL POSTING PICS OF HERSELF. "OH YOU'RE VERY PRETTY"
pRETTY GIRL POSTING PICS OF HERSELF "YOU'RE AN ATTENTION WHORE!"

will I ever get to know why?
[/quote]
ok well the reason for the attention whore pic is because you posting sexual pictures of yourself on a piranha site.

sure people often post there pics on fish sites, but usually they are wearing cloaths and are not posing in a seductive way, I would imagine most of the people on this site see your pics and think naughty thoghts - I dont know many people who would be wanting that of themselves :laugh:
[/quote]

They're not SEXUAL
I work with them

you do see sex everywhere


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I think naughty thoughts of you, Innes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> I think naughty thoughts of you, Innes.










PM me some pics of you like williem's and we can talk


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Why not just post them in the Mugshots thread ? That's where most ppl post theirs


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i dont see it as her seaking attention so much as her providing us with some hot pictures of her.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i dont see it as her seaking attention so much as her providing us with some hot pictures of her.


gadzooks man are you blind?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I don't post pix and you complain
I post pics and you complain

I guess

well.

MEN. 
*rolleyes*

that's ok I won't post them anymore


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

got any normal everyday pictures of you? obviously you are very pretty but i like the look of your everyday girl rather then models


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> got any normal everyday pictures of you? obviously you are very pretty but i like the look of your everyday girl rather then models


good point sir, i have seen busted chicks "look" hot in a photo shoot.. lets see some non professional shots, and not that lousy one of your back getting into your car that looks like a creepy stalker took..

WB does almost kind fo look like britney spears...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Fools!! all of you!!! 
YOu better hope she keeps posting pics...Or Else....I'll Kill ya!!! all of Ya!!!!

I didnt think anything was wrong with picture, sexual wise. If so, well then, IMO, your a Fool. Aint no ass crack in it. Aint no Nipples or anything of that sort in it. I've seen wors, and now you fucks bitch about this???


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im not saying she only looks hot because of the photo shoot........ you can see she is beautiful anyways, i just like the natural look of girls rather then model pics. id much rather see a pretty girl fully covered up then look at a maxim magazine at half naked girls with 10 pounds of makeup on.

i just prefer a more everyday looking picture of a prety girl then a modeling picture.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> im not saying she only looks hot because of the photo shoot........ you can see she is beautiful anyways, i just like the natural look of girls rather then model pics. id much rather see a pretty girl fully covered up then look at a maxim magazine at half naked girls with 10 pounds of makeup on.
> 
> i just prefer a more everyday looking picture of a prety girl then a modeling picture.


like this ?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Brujo said:


> im not saying she only looks hot because of the photo shoot........ you can see she is beautiful anyways, i just like the natural look of girls rather then model pics. id much rather see a pretty girl fully covered up then look at a maxim magazine at half naked girls with 10 pounds of makeup on.
> 
> i just prefer a more everyday looking picture of a prety girl then a modeling picture.


like this ?









[/quote]

exactly!!!!!!!!!!!! now that is a very very cute freaking picture!!!!!!

make me wanna cuddle up with you. its good to see a pic like that and have a guys reaction wanting to cuddle you eh? rather then just wanting to hump you ........

if you have anymore pics like that id love to see more. very sweet looking and it leaves it up to your imagination about what u look like in a bikini rather then giving it all away


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> ...
> 
> well I have some new real ones from my book since you're always asking for pictures and can post a couple if ya wnat but* don't call me attention whore * : I


I'll never get you guys. You beg for her to post pics, she does, and expressly asks of you that if she posts them for you not to call her an attention whore, so she does and what happens? You guys call her attention whore. Dont complain, you all bugged her like crazy for her pictures, and she posted them for you.

Althought WB I do like that regular everyday picture you posted last best...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

My eyes


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Your looking mighty good


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> got any normal everyday pictures of you? obviously you are very pretty but i like the look of your everyday girl rather then models


Couldnt agree more


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

You're a good looking girl.. Well you're better looking than good but you know what I mean..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WB, that is a good pic... Love the panties skattered on your bed... LOL

post more...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> got any normal everyday pictures of you? obviously you are very pretty but i like the look of your everyday girl rather then models


Couldnt agree more








[/quote]

word. my sentiments exactly


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh to my little Hunny Bunny Olympia my








I think you look WAY better in the 2nd photo you posted







.
Nice Drawers


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

MR HARLEY said:


> Oh to my little Hunny Bunny Olympia my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like girls again?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

FullyCompletely said:


> Oh to my little Hunny Bunny Olympia my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like girls again?








[/quote]








Hey dumbass, what did you change your name from.

Edit~
Oh its only you puff


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

MR HARLEY said:


> Oh to my little Hunny Bunny Olympia my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like girls again?








[/quote]








Hey dumbass, what did you change your name from.

Edit~
Oh its only you puff
[/quote]

DannyBoy


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

FullyCompletely said:


> Oh to my little Hunny Bunny Olympia my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like girls again?








[/quote]








Hey dumbass, what did you change your name from.

Edit~
Oh its only you puff
[/quote]

DannyBoy








[/quote]

Nice try, Puff

Nobody's buying it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

FullyCompletely said:


> Oh to my little Hunny Bunny Olympia my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like girls again?








[/quote]








Hey dumbass, what did you change your name from.

Edit~
Oh its only you puff
[/quote]

DannyBoy








[/quote]
Dam I thought it was someone I could harrass............

And yes I like girls


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Oh to my little Hunny Bunny Olympia my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like girls again?








[/quote]








Hey dumbass, what did you change your name from.

Edit~
Oh its only you puff
[/quote]

DannyBoy :laugh:
[/quote]
Dam I thought it was someone I could harrass............

And yes I like girls








[/quote]
Always knew you were a skinner.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> I don't post pix and you complain
> I post pics and you complain
> 
> I guess
> ...


i was thinkin the same thing about women








and that other pic where you are looking at the camera with a cute face and some clothes on is cool


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

WB is much less of an attention whore than the guys who post ics of themselves flexing thier "guns" infront of a mirror.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

FullyCompletely said:


> WB is much less of an attention whore than the guys who post ics of themselves flexing thier "guns" infront of a mirror.


jiggy?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

FullyCompletely said:


> WB is much less of an attention whore than the guys who post ics of themselves flexing thier "guns" infront of a mirror.


agreed....


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice Pictures!!!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

FullyCompletely said:


> WB is much less of an attention whore than the guys who post ics of themselves flexing thier "guns" infront of a mirror.


You want tickets to gun show?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> im not saying she only looks hot because of the photo shoot........ you can see she is beautiful anyways, i just like the natural look of girls rather then model pics. id much rather see a pretty girl fully covered up then look at a maxim magazine at half naked girls with 10 pounds of makeup on.
> 
> i just prefer a more everyday looking picture of a prety girl then a modeling picture.


like this ?









[/quote]
that is a much nicer picture







you look way nicer in it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

FullyCompletely said:


> WB is much less of an attention whore than the guys who post ics of themselves flexing thier "guns" infront of a mirror.










just like the recent pics in the mug shot thread..........

afterall she is just standing or sitting there in these pics but some guys are flexing to look big. if they would just stand there it wouldnt be so bad. now if WB was to push her boobs together or something like that which is equal to a guy showing off by flexing then she would be called an even bigger attention whore then she is being called now.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the attention whore thing is played out. she posted them because everyone always asks for them.

olympia,
i agree with the other guys, the normal picutes of like just hanging out and stuff are always cuter.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Ok nice pics but why is it that Ms NATT hasnt posted her pic yet?

yet she has been here for far longer than any of our female members?
IS SHE AFRAID WE SHALL SAY " YOUR AN ATTN WHORE?"

We need now is a contest on who has the best boobs n ass on P-fury!!
But Ms Natt has to be in it......but i doubt she will be able to post it up

And WB why is it u look soo different from your "pro" pics how about u show us a couple of pics with u holdup a P-fury Sighn


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Non sentire a questi scemmi..sone tuttui cretini...sei una bella ragazza


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

oscar119 said:


> WB is much less of an attention whore than the guys who post ics of themselves flexing thier "guns" infront of a mirror.


You want tickets to gun show?








[/quote]







Thats Classic.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

All the pictures are nice, but like many i prefered the one, where ure on that messy filthy bed, makes me wanna start cleaning..*WTF!!(

if u want skimpy dressed hoes look in a magazine, but nuttns better than seeing a real pretty girl with some class on the bus or in some random place. damn, need to go to the gym and let off some steam now..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

An attention whore needs to have the ammo to back it up.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pair-of-NEW-425cc-Sali...bayphotohosting

happy biddin!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I think your hott nice and sexy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> And WB why is it u look soo different from your "pro" pics how about u show us a couple of pics with u holdup a P-fury Sighn


Same reason why Britney looks like sh*t when we see her decked out in her trailer trash gear and acne all over her face smoking a cigerette...then see what Maxim puts out on the cover and its completely different. Not saying WB looks like sh*t, because she doesnt, just saying thats why they look different.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

why does every chick bash on BS? She was HOT and you cannot deny that...

I agree with Filo... she needs implants to be a atten whore...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> why does every chick bash on BS? She *was* HOT and you cannot deny that...
> 
> I agree with Filo... she needs implants to be a atten whore...


Keyword: WAS

Then she reverted back to her old ways of her trailer days...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> And WB why is it u look soo different from your "pro" pics how about u show us a couple of pics with u holdup a P-fury Sighn


Same reason why Britney looks like sh*t when we see her decked out in her trailer trash gear and acne all over her face smoking a cigerette...then see what Maxim puts out on the cover and its completely different. Not saying WB looks like sh*t, because she doesnt, just saying thats why they look different.
[/quote]


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> And WB why is it u look soo different from your "pro" pics how about u show us a couple of pics with u holdup a P-fury Sighn


Same reason why Britney looks like sh*t when we see her decked out in her trailer trash gear and acne all over her face smoking a cigerette...then see what Maxim puts out on the cover and its completely different. Not saying WB looks like sh*t, because she doesnt, just saying thats why they look different.
[/quote]

says the person with no pic.........................









i smell a hint of jealousy







if not prove it and post a pic of you for us to see if ur hotter then britney.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Damn girl, who in the f*ck is your photographer? The overexposed blown out highlights were cool when people had their high school webpages but for a serious model shoot?
> 
> You look fantastic, but your photographer is doing you no favours IMO


Yeah, I gotta agree, way too overexposed, you can see no features at all, just white. Don't get me wrong, you're beautiful, but Twicth has a point about the photographer. Come to NY, I'll take a few of you and shiw you what they should look like instead...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> Damn girl, who in the f*ck is your photographer? The overexposed blown out highlights were cool when people had their high school webpages but for a serious model shoot?
> 
> You look fantastic, but your photographer is doing you no favours IMO


Yeah, I gotta agree, way too overexposed, you can see no features at all, just white. Don't get me wrong, you're beautiful, but Twicth has a point about the photographer. Come to NY, I'll take a few of you and shiw you what they should look like instead...
[/quote]








You're tryin too ard man!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

The photographer made you look like a cocaine addict with no nose


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> The photographer made you look like a cocaine addict with no nose


no the lighting effects were added by me.


----------

